# Best Weather in Thailand?



## Xynoplas

This has probably been discussed in detail previously, but it might be good to have a separate topic for this...

I'm a native of California, and I've lived a few years in Hawai'i, and visited quite a few tropical developing countries, so I'm no stranger to warm weather.

Given Thailand's humidity compared to America's southwest for instance, 100F (40C or so?) can be pretty brutal, something it takes some adapting to. 

That said, what are areas in Thailand that have the most comfortable summer weather?


----------



## Bangkok Baz

Keep clear of the rice munchers in the north east and you will be fine

I found it more humid in Phuket than Pattaya


----------



## Xynoplas

Pattaya Beach, of course! We visited there when I was in the Navy. It seemed very nice.

Yes, by all means, I will keep clear of the rice munchers!


----------



## Bangkok Baz

Im not sure id describe Pattaya beach as nice


----------



## Xynoplas

I meant the weather, although I was only there for one weekend. Although it doesn't get above 100F in the summer. That's what I am looking for.

It seems to be a giant red-light district...


----------



## Wayward Wind

We have lived on Wong Amat Beach in Naklua, on the northern outskirts of Pattaya, for coming up on 4 years. We have never seem the temp below 23C (75F) nor above 33C (91F), mostly in the middle of that range. We are also quite pleased by the minimal impact of the humidity level.

The weather is fine all year round; of course, we live in a condo right on the shore and usually have nice breezes from the gulf, so it may well be different inland.

Finally, Pattaya is by no means a giant red light district. There are areas where the go-go bars and sleazy massage parlor thrive, but unless you seek them out it is very easy to avoid those areas. We have been to Walking Street twice in 4 years - both times because visitors wanted to see it. 

We have a wide selection of restaurants and shopping venues to choose from., and are just over an hour from Suvarnabhumi airport when we get the urge to travel.

It is a great place for our retirement!


----------



## Xynoplas

Thanks! I'm seeing that the southern beaches are cooled by the sea breezes (when they are not monsoons or typhoons!), and Pattaya is a short drive to BK.


----------



## dancebert

Air pollution from industries inland of Pattaya affects some. Google 'pattaya cough' and 'pattaya sore throat'. I visit occasionally, but unless it's raining I leave on the third morning because of signs of an impending sore throat.


----------



## Xynoplas

dancebert said:


> Air pollution from industries inland of Pattaya affects some. Google 'pattaya cough' and 'pattaya sore throat'. I visit occasionally, but unless it's raining I leave on the third morning because of signs of an impending sore throat.


How do you like Hua Hin?


----------



## dancebert

Xynoplas said:


> How do you like Hua Hin?


It's weather is among the best in Thailand, which is why 3 kings built summer palaces in the province. My memory of weather stats from the government (my bookmarks are all 404) is it's the windiest, second driest and among the lowest for average high temp. Anything over 35 C is uncommon. Hua Hin sits in the boundary below the usual central Thailand low pressure systems and above the usual southern Thailand high pressure system. Rain prediction here is pretty useless because those two systems move.

Still, the end of the dry season is hot. For the last 3 years, I traveled outside of SE Asia for ~6 weeks in April and May to miss much of it.

Air pollution is low, mostly smoke-screen laying diesel trucks and dust.


----------



## Xynoplas

Thank you! Sounds like paradise!


----------



## dancebert

Xynoplas said:


> Thank you! Sounds like paradise!


I'm content with the weather. Otherwise, of course there are Cons that accompany the Pros of living here.


----------



## Xynoplas

Eee, I'm thinking Pattaya in the hot months, and Chiang Mai during typhoon season.


----------



## RickThai

For the hottest months of the year (in Thailand), I would recommend Chiang Mai or someother place up north.

If I were to chose one place to live in Thailand for the rest of my life - I would chose Prachup Khiri Khan. It has a beautiful beach, friendly Thais, and is very inexpensive for falongs. It is rather hot during the hot season, but is very comfortable during the cool season and not too bad in the rainy season. 

Just about all of the main falong tourist destination in Thailand have way too much crime IMO. Drug dealers and users (yaa baa) have made many of those places extremely high crime areas. With mid-eastern drug dealers and the Russian mafia getting more involved in Thailand's underworld, I have no desire to live in one of those places, despite their pretty beaches and international glitter.

JMO

RickThai


----------



## Xynoplas

Thanks! Nice article on that place:
Prachuap Khiri Khan travel guide - Wikitravel


----------



## RickThai

^
One note: besides the weather it is important to consider other environmental factors like farmers burning sugar cane. At certain times of the year, the smoke from the fields can make an area miserable. Many people arrange vacations to get away from Chiang Mai and other places when the smoke gets too bad.

RT


----------



## Xynoplas

Thanks!

I can only comment on the smoke up to a point, since I haven't been to Thailand lately.
But I think that people in developed countries (USA etc) are spoiled about smoke and air pollution.

I visited the Philippines a lot and noticed that someone always seemed to be making charcoal out of mahogany trees or something like that. It was hard to escape even the scent of smoke.

In my youth, I remember the smell of rubbish fires; this is how we got rid of stuff.

I wonder if the Thai locals are as annoyed by the smoke as the expats are.


----------



## oliver06700

Xynoplas said:


> This has probably been discussed in detail previously, but it might be good to have a separate topic for this...
> 
> I'm a native of California, and I've lived a few years in Hawai'i, and visited quite a few tropical developing countries, so I'm no stranger to warm weather.
> 
> Given Thailand's humidity compared to America's southwest for instance, 100F (40C or so?) can be pretty brutal, something it takes some adapting to.
> 
> That said, what are areas in Thailand that have the most comfortable summer weather?


everywhere expet in Samui, only few months for a good weither there.


----------



## Elishandrew

Prachuap Khiri Khan is a beautiful place with beautiful weather all year round. Maybe a bit too hot during the summer months, a time to escape to Chiang Mai?


----------



## 1scubatom

You need to talk to people that actually live in Thailand. Some of the places people suggest are ridiculous. Lol Do your research, and move around until you find the place that fits you. For a cooler climate look at Chiang Rai.


----------



## Xynoplas

Oh, absolutely, I plan to visit soon and make up my own mind, haha.
Mostly wanted to open up a conversation.
People say to run to Chiang Mai for the cool weather, but I guess they don't mean the spring, when everything is burning there.


----------

